

Yelp Is Growing 80 Percent A Year - derwiki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/02/yelp-is-growing-80-percent-a-year-while-citysearch-remains-flat/

======
callmeed
After reading this article and some of the comments, Yelp reminds me of the
Stephen Kaufer/TripAdvisor chapter in _Founders at Work_.

TripAdvisor was acquired by IAC/Expedia, which made perfect sense seeing as
they were pushing so many users over to travel sites for booking.

I'm just trying to see if there's a similar fit for Yelp. Maybe something like
OpenTable, although they don't have a huge market share. I don't know ...

~~~
smhinsey
I doubt they have the money, although there's an outside chance one of them
could scrape it up, but it strikes me as a fairly perfect fit for any big
newspaper, such as the NYT or the Washington Post, who actually has a somewhat
similar (good, but it's no Yelp) local product.

------
robk
It makes me sad that Yelp won't innovate in their core product. The site UI is
virtually unchanged in 3+ years. I'd love to see them un-bury the histogram of
ratings, and add granularity such that a tween complaining about the waiter's
shoes isn't weighed the same as a 500-word review of a tasting menu's
intricacies.

------
jcromartie
By users, not dollars...

